# Sony Charging unit



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Does anyone know if Sony do a dual charging unit?

There are plenty of unbranded ones out there, but me being me, i like it all to match so im after a Sony one.

Cant seem to find one myself

_Thanks in advance_


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I believe they had it on the game website...


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes is it this one? When you zoom on the picture its a Gameware one


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah that's one of them - it's just a stand for when you've got them wired into the console.

There was another mains one but iirc it was out of stock - i'll try to find it :thumb:


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/pdp-en...-system-for-ps3-controllers-02974927-pdt.html

I have this one (although I think I only paid £10 for it). It plugs into the wall, so you can charge the controllers without having to use the PS3 USB output. also has a couple of extra USB ports.


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

chopperreid said:


> http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/pdp-en...-system-for-ps3-controllers-02974927-pdt.html
> 
> I have this one (although I think I only paid £10 for it). It plugs into the wall, so you can charge the controllers without having to use the PS3 USB output. also has a couple of extra USB ports.


I've got this one too, but mines made by Pelican, lights up red when charging & green when charged, also charges keyboard using the USB socket

http://www.engadget.com/2007/10/18/pelican-intros-controller-charging-station-for-playstation-3/


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Is there an on/off button on those pelican energizer ones, or is it a case of taking the plug out?


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

mattastra said:


> Is there an on/off button on those pelican energizer ones, or is it a case of taking the plug out?


Mine (energizer) is a plug out at the wall job. It looks to be identical to the pelican one linked above, so I would imagine it is the same.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So to turn it off you have to take the plug out? No standby button?


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

Yeah, it has an AC adaptor, so I suppose you could get away with just pulling the connector out of it.


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

This is the only thing I can think of that Sony have, but it looks to be plug out at the wall as well.

http://us.playstation.com/ps3/accessories/ac-adaptor-ps3.html


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I just picked up one of the above in Sainsbury's reduced to £10.00

They had a few games and clearance items as well :thumb:


----------

